# Potato Bombed?



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

FriendlyFire sent me some instant mashed potatoes to be as a gift regarding his birthday thread:










There they are. I guess there's nothing left to say.

Thanks FriendlyFire!

MCS


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

mashed potatoes??? ok...... 


nice hit I guess..


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

I hope we get a review of dem Taters.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

What, no gravy?


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> I hope we get a review of dem Taters.


lol :tpd:

wheres da turkey?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Cigarmark said:


> What, no gravy?


:tpd::r:r


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I guees I had to give somthing back to the Community after getting hit with that big Humidor by RGD, and I think it's all your fault :tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice one FriendlyFire. touché |too sha| :tu


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice hit?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

burninator said:


> Nice hit?


Yes, I believe MCS likes mashed potatos.
:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

wow...


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

NOW that was very Spudly of you!!!:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Can you make some potato CAKES?! :ss

I'm sure it is an inside joke, but I would rather be bombed with cigars than taters. 

Guess we will have to keep an "eye" on MCS in the near future. Don't want him coming up with any half "baked" ideas from this bombing. :r


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd stick it in the humidor and see how it ages?


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I would just like to point out that I've never tried this particular brand of instant mashed potatoes and am excited at the prospect. Maybe a box pass of sorts will be in order.

MCS


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Fenway said:


> I'd stick it in the humidor and see how it ages?


I would freeze first. I hate those Potato Beetles.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I love Mashed potatos as well, 
MCS Add some Salt and Fried onions


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I would just like to point out that I've never tried this particular brand of instant mashed potatoes and am excited at the prospect. Maybe a box pass of sorts will be in order.
> 
> MCS


Got my package also - no need to post a pic as they look just like yours.

I do however plan to make potato cakes with mine - see how it works out - 

Ron


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I eat it all the time, never had a bad batch



JaKaAch said:


> I would freeze first. I hate those Potato Beetles.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

mmmmmmmm, if I knew you like Poato cakes , 
They had a diffrent one special for potato Cakes



RGD said:


> Got my package also - no need to post a pic as they look just like yours.
> 
> I do however plan to make potato cakes with mine - see how it works out -
> 
> Ron


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

That is freaken FUNNY! :r

Captain RGD, I do believe you guys said something about liking mash taters in his birthday gift thread... at least he didn't cook them before he sent them your way!

Nice one Friendlyfire!! :tu


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks spud-o-licious!!:ss


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

I recommend you leave them in the humidor for 6 months or so before you try them - they mellow out nicely. Just watch for beetles. :ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> FriendlyFire sent me some instant mashed potatoes to be as a gift regarding his birthday thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:r :chk :r I love this thread!!!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> I would freeze first. I hate those Potato Beetles.


When I was a kid we always called these *Potato Bugs*, also known as *Jeruselum crickets*

​


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

That'll teach ya buncha thread-jackers :r:r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

A tater bomb !!

Whats cookin. :ss


----------

